# Other Hobbies/Random pictures



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Was just going through some old pics,(my wife is scrapboking) and was wondering what everyone elses hobbies are. ME Im a cowboy at heart. I shoe horses and break and train them also. I did some work on a ranch out in Nebraska and would LOVE to go back. Ive talked to them but taking a whol family is hard. I used to rodeo professionally until about 2years ago but due to the family growing I gave it up. Thought Id post a few.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

This was just a few weeks ago. Getting him used to the saddle 










he didnt like it too much!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Great pictures OldFort I do love watching a good rodeo they are fun. I have horses but don't ride I would love to have my sons white appaloosa trained to pull a cart and do the parades and such. As for hobbies I like to paint and draw i'm learning to do traditional ojibwa beading. We do the powwow in the summer. I also raise chickens and goats. My son does the ducks and wants sheep.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Cool, I cant draw a stick figure!!!!


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

I'll leave the horses and bulls to you. I ride dirtbikes and restore classic cars in my spare time Im currently working on a 1968 impala and a 1979 grand prix.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I wish that I still had my first car it was 1965 custom 880 Dodge with a 440 in it. I was the 3rd owner I loved that car. One day she just stopped don't know why but I didn't have the money to fix her so she went for junk.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Cool, I cant draw a stick figure!!!!


Me either!!!!! I don't have many hobbies. I spend to much time working and when I am home I sleep!!! But I do collect the little glass figues! I have a bunch of them. I have tried to stitch and all that craft stuff... but I get bored. I can't read books... I get sleepy after like the first 5 pages. It's like I have narcalopsy (?sp) when it comes to reading. I just like to hang out with my husband and dogs!!! Gosh--- I am a boring person...LOL


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

YOUR A COWBOY!!! Cowboys rock!!! I so wanna go to Calgary and go to the rodeo!!! I love rodeos!!! They are awesme!!! I have a new hobby also!!! Muhahahahaha i'll start a thread and tell ya about it!!!!:hammer:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Those are cool pictures!

Hmm..riding hobbies...does riding a mechanical bull in a bar work?

:rofl: 

I like vintage cars, I can't fix em up myself but I love looking at them.

Also, I am with a dance company, we perform dance recitals.

I read constantly. I just finished "Marley and Me". Good read. 

I went back to school part time to get an advanced degree. I'm still going.

Ok, I am starting to sound boring here. I'll shut up now and try to look for some pictures.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> he didnt like it too much!


Yeah, he looks pretty pissed lol

Me, I'm in to music, cars (have a 99 mustang gt that I'm planning on slowly but surely turning into a show car), and (as is probably obvious) computers and web design/web sites.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mustangs are damn sweet!! I want a 67 shelby!!! AWWWWW MAN!!!! SWEET!!!!!!:love2: :love2: I like all the older cars!! I wish i had the smarts for building, and maybe the money too!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

at one point or another Ive owned 2 72' chevelles and a 72' nova. The first chevelle had a built 350, with a 4 speed muncie. the nova was too dang fast and I sold it on ebay. wish I hadnt. Now I currently own a 600rr motorcycle thats going to end my life if I dont sell it!!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Chevelles and novas are SWeet!! There is a lime green Nova around here somewhere!!


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

My 68 impala looks alot like a 72 chevelle and my 79 grand prix is 1 of 134 made with a manual 4 spd I will post some pics for you car guys.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> Now I currently own a 600rr motorcycle thats going to end my life if I dont sell it!!


I've always loved Honda CBRs, the turbocharged version of the 1100XX (called the 1100XXX Super Blackbird I believe) is my dream bike 

Been wanting a bike forever, maybe I'll buy one one of these days.


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

*as*

I won't be riding a street bike anytime soon one of my good friends was just involved in an accident where a guy on a gold wing was killed he's only 21 and he's very shook up he says he hasn't ate since the accident so you guys that ride becareful.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awww Sorry to hear that!! I hate bikes!! I was hit by a van while riding one!! It sucked!! I was really messed up from it!! It still hurts to this day! And that was 9 years ago!! It was my first time on a bike too!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah thats why Im selling mine, I got hit about 2 months ago by a car. I was going up the mountain around a right hand curve and they were coming down the mnt but they were in my lane!!

I just took it to DEALS GAP! I love that place its only about 1.5 hours from my house. It is a bike paradise. 318 curves in 11 miles!! whooohooo

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/OrderPage.aspx?pi=04RK00730Q0066&po=67&c=

http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/OrderPage.aspx?pi=04RK00730Q0180&po=181&c=


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

I think I've heard about Deals Gap isn't that where they have the tree of shame.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats the place, its covered in wrecked bike parts.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I posted this last year,Mario andretti drove this car. after it was restored, it sold for over $100,000.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome!!! Thats a cool lookin car!!:goodpost:


----------

